# Pile drivers and beehives



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

My main yard and extracting facility is on the edge of Highway 101. We are getting a new sound wall. This pile driver will pass about 60' from my hives this week. They set up two vibration sensors in my front landscaping. Hope my other million motion sensors don't get upset.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Let us know how you make out...I'll be interested to see if the bees react or not.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I'm betting that someone will let you know.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

*Excavators and bees*

The bees were not phased by the pile driving about 100 feet away from them, and I heard no complaints of hardhats getting stung. Now the excavator and semi-end dump trucks passed by, again no problems. I finally pulled the crop, will post some pics of that fiasco.


----------

